
Show HN: Paws, an AWS SDK for R - davidkretch
https://github.com/paws-r/paws
======
davidkretch
Hey HN,

We often use R and AWS, but felt limited in our ability to use them together.
While AWS provides SDKs for many languages, R is not one of them. This led us
to ask: how hard could it be to build an R SDK ourselves?

It turns out that it was harder than we thought, but our work has culminated
in the creation of Paws - a Package for AWS. By using the existing Go and
JavaScript SDKs as a guide, we developed Paws to provide users with packages
for over 100 services that can be run in R. We have examples for a few of
these.

We wrote Paws fully in R, with the hope that other members of the R community
will feel comfortable submitting issues or contributing merge requests.

Thank you for checking out our work!

